# Java - Morseübersetzer



## Hunefer (12. Jun 2012)

Hallo, ich habe in Informatik gerade das Thema Java. Bis wir zu den Strings kamen habe ich alles perfekt verstanden, aber bei dem Thema Strings konnte ich nicht im Unterricht erscheinen (ich habe nicht geschwänzt), die Aufgaben soll ich trotzdem abgeben. Nun scheitere ich komplett an dem Übersetzer, der Eingegebenes in Morse-Sprache übersetzen soll.
Ein Klassenkamerad hat mir geschrieben wie man es ungefähr macht aber hinbekommen tue ich es trotzdem noch nicht ganz. Hier der Morsecode:
A 	· −
B 	− · · ·
C 	− · − ·
D 	− · ·
E 	·
F 	· · − ·
G 	− − ·
H 	· · · ·
I 	· ·
J 	· − − −
K 	− · −
L 	· − · ·
M 	− −
N 	− ·
O 	− − −
P 	· − − ·
Q 	− − · −
R 	· − ·
S 	· · ·
T 	−
U 	· · −
V 	· · · −
W 	· − −
X 	− · · −
Y 	− · − −
Z 	− − · ·


Mein jetziger Quelltext...mehr bekomm ich im Moment leider nicht hin.



[Java]import java.util.Scanner;

public class Mors {
 public static void main(String[] args) {
  Scanner tastatur=new Scanner(System.in);
  String p;
 int l;
 int i;

   System.out.print("Geben Sie ein, was übersetzt werden soll");
  p=tastatur.nextLine(); 
   l=p.length();

   for (i=0;i<=l;i++) {
   getAt(i);
   switch(i)
       case 1... 

   };
 [/Java]


So hier nun was der Klassenkamerad mir geschrieben hat:

Jingelech, du hast ein String-objekt, das du mit der methode nextLine() vom scanner-objekt aus der eingabe holst. dann must du jeden index einzeln auswerten, also machst du eine for-schleife. das zeichen an der position i bekommst du mit der methode getAt(i), das vergleichst du dann in einer switch-schleife mit anderen chars, die man übrigens mit hochkomma darstellt, z.B. 'A' enspricht dem char-Wert von A. 


Schonmal danke an denjenigen, der sich diesen Text jetzt durchgelesen hat und noch größeren Dank an denjenigen, der mir hilft.

LG Hunefer


----------



## Firephoenix (12. Jun 2012)

Habt ihr auch Trennzeichen vorgegeben?
denn angenommen du bekommst einfach nur


> .-.-



dann ist das entweder 
ETET oder AA

Gruß


----------



## vanny (12. Jun 2012)

hab heut meinen netten ^^


```
public class Mors {

	
	public static String getMorseCode(char c){
		String code = null;
		switch(c){
		case 'A' : code = ".-|"; break;
		case 'B' : code = "-...|"; break;
		default : code = "Fehler|";
		}
		
		return code;
	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		Scanner tastatur = new Scanner(System.in);
		String p;

		System.out.print("Geben Sie ein, was übersetzt werden soll\n");
		p = tastatur.nextLine();

		String codeGesamt = "";
		for (int i = 0; i < p.length(); i++) {
			codeGesamt += Mors.getMorseCode(p.charAt(i));
		}
		System.out.println(codeGesamt);

	}
}
```
[EDIT]Aso ^^ anders rum xD .. naja mach dir nen Plan, Vorlage hast ja jetzt.[/EDIT]


----------



## Hunefer (12. Jun 2012)

danke ich änder das dann gerade. Ich muss schon sagen, ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich so schnell und so gut Hilfe bekomme. Ich bin positiv beeindruckt.


----------

